
The Rise of the Religious Left - spking
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/may/21/christian-religious-left-william-barber-poor-peoples-campaign
======
Nomentatus
Once upon a time the religious left was extremely powerful in U.S. politics.
Determinative, in fact. (The abolition movement was largely church based,
including some of my relatives.) That echoed with the Civil Rights movement in
the sixties, of course.

